# Abusing WalMart return policy



## Linkiboy (Sep 8, 2008)

Now I know walmart has this very lenient return policy. I don't care that it's dishonest. OK, well, maybe I do, but I don't like either of the companies so I don't feel bad about it. So don't lecture me on that. This is a piracy forum anyway, you're stealing games.

Well my xbox broke down on me, and instead of waiting for a m$ refurb, I was thinking I could just return it to walmart, claiming that I got it as a gift, but I don't have the receipt anymore, and that it doesn't work for some reason.

Would that work? Walmart gives store credit on unused store merchandise w/o reciept, and full refund on defective merchandise, but what about no receipt? I'm guessing not, but worth a try right?

Otherwise I'm thinking of buying an arcade, swapping the broken system, and returning it for store credit (we shop at walmart like weekly anyway). Which is what my friend did... twice.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Sep 8, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Now I know walmart has this very lenient return policy. I don't care that it's dishonest. OK, well, maybe I do, but I don't like either of the companies so I don't feel bad about it. So don't lecture me on that. This is a piracy forum anyway, you're stealing games.
> 
> Well my xbox broke down on me, and instead of waiting for a m$ refurb, I was thinking I could just return it to walmart, claiming that I got it as a gift, but I don't have the receipt anymore, and that it doesn't work for some reason.
> 
> ...



I dont agree with what you would be doing, however thats not what you asked, so... Im sure on returning a console like that they are supposed to check the serial number of the console you are returning. Chances are they wont have someone working there that will know how or bother to look, but if they do look and you are pulling a scam, expect them to not be very helpful


----------



## Maktub (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd go for the second choice. If you try once and then you go again and the guys recognize you it'll be like: oh hai haven't I seen you before trying to fool us?

Good luck, it kinda works in big malls here too (El Corte Inglés for example).


@ Emperor: it works here. They don't give a damn anyways.


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

Its not a scam, because they would be returning it to M$ anyway, so either way no one is out of a damn thing. A scam would be return the item with out the 360 in it and get two of them.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Go for it, Linki. Take every opportunity to milk the system for all it's worth.


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think you get money back without receipt no matter what the reason for return is.

I'd go for the second option too. The chances are they won't ask why you're returning it.


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

He is not asking for money he is asking for an exchange.


----------



## 754boy (Sep 8, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> I don't think you get money back without receipt no matter what the reason for return is.
> 
> I'd go for the second option too. The chances are they won't ask why you're returning it.



You get cash back with a receipt. Otherwise they give you a gift card with the total amount.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm failing to see the moral dilemma here. Unless the 360 didn't come from Wal-Mart to begin with, there really isn't anything wrong with what you are doing.

The only hitch I can see is that Wal-Mart might have a policy when it comes to 360s. They might not accept returns since so many of them are breaking and they might just suggest that you send it to Microsoft.

Honestly, nothing bad will happen if you try, the worst thing that could happen would be for them to say "no."


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 8, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> I'm failing to see the moral dilemma here. Unless the 360 didn't come from Wal-Mart to begin with, there really isn't anything wrong with what you are doing.


It didn't. I got it from newegg lol


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 8, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha! Even better!

I still say go for it. They won't have a clue and chances are unless they have some kind of 360 policy they won't argue with you. Especially if you start to get testy.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 8, 2008)

without the receipt i hardly see how they accept it but the 2nd option: just do it, worked countless times at walmart.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 8, 2008)

If you don't like the store, don't buy there....

nice way to rip em off


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like I'm not the only smart one...

http://www.gamespot.com/pages/forums/show_...pic_id=25460786


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 8, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm not the only smart one...
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/pages/forums/show_...pic_id=25460786


"Just search for the nicest looking person, and try to execute your diabolical plan "
I lol'd

I'd say just go for it, if they accept it voila, new 360, if they don't, you'll still have a backup plan (M$) and you won't lose anything.


----------



## sean0007 (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't waste your time. When they scan the 360 serial number for the return it will show up as sold by another company.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not sure how each and every store handles stuff, but if you're at one that doesn't scan the barcode on the device itself for registration purposes like they do aggravatingly at Gamestop you have an easier option.  If you're careful with your stuff and it looks like brand new, go and buy a new one.  Head home wait an hour, take it back with the busted one, and then just ask for your money back and leave.

In my poorer days when I couldn't afford to replace something when I was on the ugliest of budgets my DS Lite choked and I did that at a Meijer, and another time with a $1200 camera at Circuit City I have no hope of replacing without a yearly tax check.  I didn't like doing it, but in one case it was ease, the pricier one was out of necessity as it was business use.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 8, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> If you don't like the store, don't buy there....
> 
> nice way to rip em off


I don't, my parents buy there cuz its cheap.


----------



## Licardo7 (Sep 8, 2008)

what if you bought a broken on online and you returned it to Wal-mart? On eBay there's a lot of broken 360's so what if you buy one and then return it in wal-mat. you think you can do that?


----------



## playallday (Sep 8, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm not the only smart one...
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/pages/forums/show_...pic_id=25460786
> Ya!
> ...



Hey you can do that with your 360 and I'm 99% it'd work! But I don't think its just OK to rip off someone.. just send it to MS.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You get cash back with a receipt. Otherwise they give you a gift card with the total amount.


That's (supposedly) no longer true.  Someone can lose their job over this.  I mean, yeah, you CAN do this if it's like a few bucks, but you're given a max of three non-receipt returns per year, and you need a driver's license to do so.  I forget if you need a SSN too.  If it goes over the $5 grace limit, you can only get store credit instead.  Only to discourage this kind of behavior (and to prevent people from stealing items off the shelf and coming back to get money for it).  

But hey, I don't work with Walmart anymore, so I can't say anything.  =P  

I remember doing a return on a 360, and I had no way of telling if it was in good condition or not.  If I had a way of taking it to my car, I would've done it!  *cackle*


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 8, 2008)

the hardware has a serial # once scanned it will show it was never in their system as somebody has already said


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 8, 2008)

I just went and asked, they said no dice, I gotta have receipt for opened merchandise.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd actually take the second choice, seeing how the new Arcades cost 200 bucks now.

Another note, is that in a Bestbuy around my house, so I was going around and looking at some games, and there was a Xbox 360. For some reason, there wasn't anyone around. Usually, there'd be a few people playing it, but there wasn't any. Turns out, it was RRoD'd. I laughed when I finally saw that..


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 9, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually did the same with my old PSP, but with Maxi, and it worked flawlessly.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 9, 2008)

My friend is currently watching I think it's like a 4 something inch tv. Rather nice item. He really doesn't plan to buy it, it's a "loner" till he can get the one he actually wants. Can't recall where he's getting it. Might be Costco. The thing is, they have an iron clad 30 day return policy. It's not dishonest, he's just making use of a legally binding contract to his advantage. When they say things like "money back garantee" you can hold them to it even if it DOES seem mean.

So next month he takes the tv back, gets the same tv at the next Costco. That's another free month.

In some cases the deal is 60 days sometimes it's 90 days.

But when the store has it as written policy, it's legally binding. You don't need to invent bullshit reasons. You don't need to pretend it's not working. You just need to request them to honour the policy.

Granted, they can request you not come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The thing is, most stores are not likely going to remember one schmuck among thousands unless your technique makes you too rememberable. So learn how to be polite and know your policy (because they don't need to help you to understand your rights).

Now the trick is you need a receipt and it is best if this is done by credit card (which likely eliminates most of you guys as kids rarely have plastic, and I recall reading too many threads of people complaining they can't even raise funds for a cyloDS let alone a 1000 dollar tv).
Still, try to have a receipt, because not having one means they really don't have to care what your problem is without it. They don't need to believe you bought it from them.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 9, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> *But when the store has it as written policy, it's legally binding. You don't need to invent bullshit reasons. You don't need to pretend it's not working. You just need to request them to honour the policy.*
> 
> Granted, they can request you not come back
> 
> ...


Except my OP and subsequent posts stated that I did NOT buy it from Wal-Mart, and I bought it a while ago, past any 60 and 90 day policy. I didn't buy it from them, which is why I said "abuse" the return policy.


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 9, 2008)

So... Just send it back to Microsoft.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 9, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> So... Just send it back to Microsoft.


That takes too long. How will I live 2/3 weeks without an xbox? ):


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, then go steal your neighbor's xbox.


----------



## alltooamorous (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't know if it will work, but I'd suggest you to try anyways. 

I remember when I first bought my PS2 for its original price at.. $299? Exactly one week after it went on sale for $199. I returned it for a full refund and then bought it again for the cheaper price.


----------

